# How Many bows??



## archerykid13

I've had 2: 1. Fred Bear Odyssey 2 2.Hoyt Ultratec 
Soon to be a 2010 Alien x:wink:


----------



## corpralbarn

I Currently own 3 1.Browning Micro Midas 3 2.Diamond Razor Edge 3.Mathews Genesis.


----------



## N7709K

I have had the following:

Genesis pro
Diamond Triumph
Hoyt Proelite
Mathews Drenalin
Alphamax 35
Vantage X8
Browning Wasp recurve
Maxxis 35 
Alphaburner

I currently only have the last 4 and the recureve, but I am selling the X8. I may be adding a matrix to the stable though


----------



## bowtechy95

wow N7709K: i would LOVE your collection... i am a big fan of HOYT


----------



## hoytboy101

I have had these

Browning micro midas 3
Hoyt ultra tec
martin bengal
Another hoyt ultra tec
have a conteder elite coming


----------



## Blood

Little 20lb Bear black bow
Bear Whitetail Quest
Diamond Razor Edge


----------



## tylerolsen12

bear youth bow 
diamond victory
hoyt vulcan 
bowtech guardian
martin shadowcat elite
elite GTO 
bowtech sentinel x2
pse x force GX
pse bowmadness XL
bowtech constitution x2 

that makes 12 i still have both constitutions and the diamond victory


----------



## Stuka1166

Are you ready...Here we go..In no particular order

Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Drenalin LD
CSS Challenger
(2) Bear Whitetail Hunter II
Bear Panther II
Darton AS400
Darton 30MX
Oneida Eagle
Golden Eagle
Bowtech 82nd
(3) Elite Synergy 
(2) Elite Aigil
Elite XLR
Elite Envy
Elite Synergy XT
PSE Xforce-7
PSE Xforce TS
PSE BowMadness 32
PSE Vendetta XL
Hoyt Rintec
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Ultra-Elite
Hoyt AM32
Hoyt Carbon Matrix (Current)

You might say I have a sickness !!


----------



## hunter14

2: Diaomond razore edge and diamond nitrous. Soon will have an exceed 300,


----------



## River420Bottom

first: Jennings Micro Carbon xtreme, second: Hoyt Magnatech, third: 2008 Ross CR331, current: MATHEWS MONSTER 6 29/70


----------



## BowBoy78

one mathews Q2
and my longbow that my dad built for bowfishing and shooting Flu Flu arrows


----------



## coolbeans

I only have had/have one. Browning Micro Midas 3. and i love it!


----------



## countryboy173

5.
Seneca something
Browning something
Hoyt Rintec
Mathews SwitchbackXT
Athens Accomplice 34.

I dont change bows very often, sights/releases/stabilizers is a whole different story though haha


----------



## x-force hunter

5
PSE Deerhunter
PSE Bruin NI 60lb
2 months later
PSE Bruin NI 70lbs
PSE Dream Season HF 70lbs
PSE Omen UF 70lbs


----------



## kegan

Lots of crappy bows I built myself, some decent ones, a PSE legacy longbow and a PSE Kudu.


----------



## Mathewsju

some walmart recurve
browning micro midas
browning micro adrenaline
mathews z max
mathews drenalin
mathews apex
hoyt pro elite
NGA Monarch
so thats 8 bows in 14 years


----------



## sawtoothscream

little crappy red bow that had no rest or sight.(think bear made it)
seneca (for like a hr)
golden eagle youth bow (still have it. that was a good starter very accurate)
martin tracer 2
bear polar (first recurve still have it)
bear kodiak ( still have a shoot it alot)
rytera alien x ( my everything bow)

13 years of bows


----------



## Hoytkiller

Browning Micro Midas
Hoyt Powertec
Hoyt AlphaMax 35


----------



## whitetailboy

I have had 3 and currently own 2. My first was a Bear element. Right now I have an '08 connie and a hoyt turbohawk. Here are some pics.


----------



## x-force hunter

Forgot to add that that is within the last 4-5 years.


----------



## Mach12

i have had
spyder
diamond 
2 oneida BEs
4 mach12s
machx
bowtech independence 
mq1
xforce 
oneida stealth
firebrand discovery
synergy
prob a few more but cant remeber all of them:embara:


----------



## jason_thacker_3

I have had:
PSE ??
Alpine Frontier
Bowtech Patriot VFT
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech 101st Airborne

I still own all of the bowtechs


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

1. Brave
2. Micro Midas
3. Diamond Rapture Lite
4. Mathews Drenalin


----------



## h2storer

Right- Handed PSE Lightning Flite II
Left- Handed PSE Brute


----------



## rascal

1.2002 Martin Tiger
2.2003 BowTech Rascal
3.2004 another Rascal
4.2005 BowTech Mighty Mite
5.2006 BowTech Equalizer
6.2007 BowTech Equalizer
7.2008 BowTech 101st
8.2009 BowTech 82nd
9.2009 Diamond Iceman
10. 2009 Ross Carnivore
11. 2010 Destroyer 350
12,2010 Destroyer 340

Recurves

13.Bear Kodiak Magnum
14.Shakespeare Necedah
15.Stemmler Tartar


----------



## Joe(y)

1. Seneca Pathfinder
2. Mathews Genesis
3. Alpine Micro
4. Mission UX2
5. Martin Phantom 2
6. Mathews Conquest 4


----------



## RollinCoal2

1.) 2cheap bows i cant remember the names when i was like 7, 2.) hoyt mystic 3.) browning rage 4.) Hoyt Ultra Sport 5.) Hoyt Ultratec 6.) Hoyt Magnatec. 7.) Hoyt Stryker 8.) Hoyt 38 ultra 9.) Hoyt 737 10.) Hoyt Alpha-Max. and soon when i get the alpha and 737 sold will be 11.) Hoyt Carbon Matrix hopefully by april for 3D season...


----------



## bowtechy95

gotta love the hoyts. i miss mine. when i get a little bigger in size i will be getting a hoyt Proelite, ultraelite, or something like that. or an ultratec or seven 37. cant wait


----------



## ebonarcher

W&W "suprise" recurve
PSE 2007 ROGUE NP
HOYT 2010 TURBOHAWK


----------



## LittleBucker

1.pse SPIDER
2.HOYT RINTEC. CURRENTLY HAVE
Diamond razzer edge. currently have


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Ive had:
Browning Rage
Bowtech Tomkat
Bowtech Guardian
Mathews Drenalin

Currently:
Mathews DXT

2- Cudas and an AMS fireagle


----------



## Questie

bowtechy95 said:


> how many bows have you had? name them from first to last.... i have had four: 1.Bear Brave.. 2. Browning Micro Midas.. 3. Hoyt Rintec ..4. Bowtech Equalizer


Heh, my first was a Brave too. I now have the one in my siggie that I am immensely proud of ^^'

EDIT: Oh yeah, I still have the Brave, I hardly ever use it though :/


----------



## bowtechy95

wow those little braves are popular... haha. nice little starter bows


----------



## ktyre

1 fred bear brave 
2 diamond edge 
3 mathews dxt
4 elite cuda 
5 mathews apex 7
6 bear attack (now)
7 hoyt maxxis 35 (now)


----------



## Ignition kid

I've had 4, when i was little i had a Martin that looked like a longbow that had 2 cams on the ends of it and we ended up giving it away. then when I was 9 or 10 i got a Browning Micro Midas 3, then a year or so after that we sold it and i got a Mathews Ignition, then we sold it and now i have a Mathews Switchback. And I want to go to an archery shop and shoot the Z7 to see if i really like it and if i like it a whole lot better than my switchback then i will save up some money to buy one but only if it is that much better than my switchback since i got it last year and i don't like to be constantly swapping bows and if I do like the z7 and get one i will keep my switchback as a back-up bow.


----------



## N7709K

Ignition kid said:


> I've had 4, when i was little i had a Martin that looked like a longbow that had 2 cams on the ends of it and we ended up giving it away. then when I was 9 or 10 i got a Browning Micro Midas 3, then a year or so after that we sold it and i got a Mathews Ignition, then we sold it and now i have a Mathews Switchback. And I want to go to an archery shop and shoot the Z7 to see if i really like it and if i like it a whole lot better than my switchback then i will save up some money to buy one but only if it is that much better than my switchback since i got it last year and i don't like to be constantly swapping bows and if I do like the z7 and get one i will keep my switchback as a back-up bow.


Never shot a switchback, but the z7 was, to me, only a little better than my dren. I would also shoot a monster 6 if the shop has one


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Never shot a switchback, but the z7 was, to me, only a little better than my dren. I would also shoot a monster 6 if the shop has one


I'm kinda' looking into the Z7, from what i've read, there's no jump or shock in the grip once it is shot and is very quiet. last weekend our church had a men's campout that my dad and i held up at our hunting camp and we had some guests speakers and they were sponsored by hoyt. onne of the guys had an Alphamax 32 set at 60# with a 27" draw and he let me shoot it and once I shot it my eyes opened really wide. My hand didn't move a muscle when i shot it and I didn't feel anything other than the string slap the side of my face since I'm a 26" draw. i figured, ' since my bow is a 2005 model, the 2010 z7 may be so much better than my switchback since this alphamax is that much better than my switchback also" The only thing i didn't like about the alphamax was the valley is extremely short unlike my switchback and I like the longer valley before it is at full draw. i don't like to have many bows or to go and get a new bow every year or to but if they are that much better i may save up for one and also keep, shoot, and hunt with my switchback also.


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> . I would also shoot a monster 6 if the shop has one


 my grandfather just got himself a monster 6 and it is fast and very quiet, I don't know about hand shock but I think it barely has any.


----------



## N7709K

All hoyts that run the xtr cams have a short valley on the shorter draw settings. It does keep you honest though, which i really like. 

The z7 is pretty quiet, but aren't all of them now adays. There is no vibe, but I shot one with a stabilizer on. The grips are alot nicer on the newer mathews than on the older ones


----------



## N7709K

I love the monsters that I have shot. The alphaburner is a smoother draw, but it is lower letoff and it is a fixed draw cam.

You would like any of the new mathews


----------



## Jackthecat

*2*

'10 Martin Jaguar T/D Recurve
'09 Browning Rage


----------



## N7709K

mark me down for a second AM35


----------



## AJarcher

2002 martian tiger hoyt rintec a red recurve and a little plastic wallmart bow


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> The z7 is pretty quiet, but aren't all of them now adays. There is no vibe, but I shot one with a stabilizer on. The grips are alot nicer on the newer mathews than on the older ones


 I knid-of though, my switchback was mathews' top of the line bow in 2005, and for that bow model being 5 years old the 2010 models have to be pretty vibration free and seriously quiet but I will have to shoot one and see if it is that much nicer to the point to where I would get one.


----------



## fire21

2 bowtechs


----------



## hunter41606

4 bows
1.05 Hoyt something or other
2.Mathews MQ32
3.2007 Bowtech Tribute
4.2009 Athens Accomplice

I currently shoot the 09 Accomplice but keep my Bowtech as a backup, and it is a sweet shooter, hard to get rid of.


----------



## davydtune

In no particular order.

No name recurve
Hoyt Game Getter JR
Hoyt Game Getter II (still have)
Hoyt Provantage Tracer
PSE Pulsar
PSE Stratoflight (still have)
PSE Thunderflight Express
PSE Carrera
Darton Excel
Darton Super Flight Ranger (still have)
Clearwater Power Mag
Oneida Eagle Tomcat
Bear Solo Quad
Bear Vapor 300
Jennings Carbon Extreme
Jennings Machined Extreme
Jennings Quasar
Pearson Rouge (still have)
self made long bow (still have)
Diamond Triumph 
Proline Point Blank
Proline Match Point 
Proline Speed Stick
Proline Riptide
Proline Mountain Bow 
05 Martin Slayr SE (still have)
06 Martin Slayer Extreme (still have)
07 Martin Slayer Extreme (still have)
08 Martin Slayer X (still have)
08 Martin Bengal (still have)

I think that's all of them. :darkbeer:


----------



## davydtune

davydtune said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> No name recurve
> Hoyt Game Getter JR
> Hoyt Game Getter II (still have)
> Hoyt Provantage Tracer
> PSE Pulsar
> PSE Stratoflight (still have)
> PSE Thunderflight Express
> PSE Carrera
> Darton Excel
> Darton Super Flight Ranger (still have)
> Clearwater Power Mag
> Oneida Eagle Tomcat
> Bear Solo Quad
> Bear Vapor 300
> Jennings Carbon Extreme
> Jennings Machined Extreme
> Jennings Quasar
> Pearson Rouge (still have)
> self made long bow (still have)
> Diamond Triumph
> Proline Point Blank
> Proline Match Point
> Proline Speed Stick
> Proline Riptide
> Proline Mountain Bow
> 05 Martin Slayr SE (still have)
> 06 Martin Slayer Extreme (still have)
> 07 Martin Slayer Extreme (still have)
> 08 Martin Slayer X (still have)
> 08 Martin Bengal (still have)
> 
> I think that's all of them. :darkbeer:


Oh yeah I had a Rytera Bullet X as well


----------



## ACE13

I have had the following, not as much as most you guys but i enjoy them.
1. Parker Genesis
2. Parker Challenger
3. Reflex Growler


----------



## tazmig33

pse(something)
pse
alpine silverado
alpine 
whisper creek (still have)
reflex rampage (still have)
martin cheetah (still have)
parker vanguard xp (still have)
elite synergy (still have)


----------



## Bucksnort 33

I had 2 bows. 1. A Mathews Genisis. 2. A diamond Razor Edge. I love both of them.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

here mine in order:

12lb pse bow (little kids bow when i was 7-10 years old)

25lb longbow (13-14 years old)

30-40lb browning micro adrenaline (14-16 years old)

50-60lb mathews apex 7 (16- now)


----------



## muzzyman1212

*in order that i got them*

little red plastic long bow ?#
Parker Buck-Shot. 40-50#
Bowtech Equalizer 50-60#
PSE X-Force SS GX 50-60#(still have)
homemade longbow its bamboo laminated with osage 45# (still have)


----------



## dcrocket28

Bear Polar Ltd
Hoyt Viper
Hoyt Trykon XL
Hoyt Vectrix
And soon to be a Turbohawk or AM32


----------



## archerykid13

1. Fred Bear Odyssey 2
2. Monster XLR8
3. High Country VFA
4. Z7
5. Hoyt UE

Jake


----------



## corpralbarn

Bucksnort 33 said:


> I had 2 bows. 1. A Mathews Genisis. 2. A diamond Razor Edge. I love both of them.


This man is copying me! lol JK


----------



## theloghouser

Over 40 Martins and on my 10th Matrhews/Z7 now


----------



## s4 shooter

parker buckshot 
martin couger 3 
martin saber 
martin secpter
martin slayer 
hoyt contender elite (current)


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

well i went from compound to recurve so the names switch somethin funky in the middle

Pearson Diamonback
PSE Firestorm X
PSE Quantum
PSE Mojo
Samick Agulla
PSE X-factor
W&W Inno
PSE x-factor
W&W pro accent
another PSE x-factor
Hoyt GMX
another hoyt GMX
And finally a hoyt Formula RX

I shoot my Formula Rx rite now but still have one of my GMXs, the firestorm x, and the pro accent and like 10 sets of limbs..:embara:
thats quite a few bows for like 3 years..
Oh but every one of them has had a doinker :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid

I guess you need to add a Z7 to the list for me since I just noticed that my last post on this thread was before I even shot a Z7 and I bought a flatbow.


----------



## chasin feathers

i only have one right now, ben pearson collegian with nothing on it. im hoping to get a hoyt excel next year


----------



## tylerolsen12

archerykid12 said:


> bear youth bow
> diamond victory
> hoyt vulcan
> bowtech guardian
> martin shadowcat elite
> elite GTO
> bowtech sentinel x2
> pse x force GX
> pse bowmadness XL
> bowtech constitution x2
> 
> that makes 12 i still have both constitutions and the diamond victory


add an athens accomplice 34 to my list


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

add an Elite XLR to my list


----------



## Dwill

Bear Golden Eagle (little kids bow)
Browning Micro Midas 3 (best bow ever)
Mathews FX
Bear Black Panther Hunter (current recurve)
Mathews Conquest Pro (current compound)

I had the Micro Midas and FX both for a long time because I changed limbs and draw lengths, they both shot great so why buy another? lol


----------



## mathewsshooter9

1 pse nova 2 mathews lx 3 martin couger 4 hoyt avenger 5 mathews monster 6 mathews z7


----------



## hoytarcherygal

The top one is sweet!!!! 


whitetailboy said:


> I have had 3 and currently own 2. My first was a Bear element. Right now I have an '08 connie and a hoyt turbohawk. Here are some pics.


----------

